# Titan Cap spray gun / refilling to quicky



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Titan cap spray 115, I dont know the tip size . I spray latex.
The spray is fine, no trouble with reducing, finish is fine. 

I always have to fill it up when the cup still has plenty of paint in it. Its not an angle issue either. Is it just the way the bottom feeds work. I mean when I use a top feed I can use every single bit of paint.

http://www.titantool.com/product/capsprayTM-115-hvlp/

Thank you for your time yall.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If your looking for a solution. Possibly the remote pump would fix that. Or at least you'd be able to load up more paint without having to refill so many times.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

2 gal pressure pot hooked in between the turbine & gun. More flexibility, maneuverability, and no more issues with refilling cups.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What gun do you have? I have the newer one and you can adjust where the siphon tube is. If not that then I don't know why it wouldn't be using most of the paint


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> What gun do you have? I have the newer one and you can adjust where the siphon tube is. If not that then I don't know why it wouldn't be using most of the paint



I think the CS 115 comes with Maxum Elite, no?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes it does. Max. Elite


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

3m PPS cup system. Problem solved and you can spray upside down.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

my gun has the option to move the siphon


----------

